# My boy Dex passed away yesterday. Please include him in your prayers so my boy’s soul rest in peace,



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## therealVVN (Dec 16, 2020)

Your post brought tears. I am so sorry for your loss. I am sure you deserved him and that's why he was in your life in the first place. He is happy wherever he is and is gleefully chasing pigeons. You were a good parent. Take care.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

Thank you for your kind words and for including Dex in your prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy Dexter.


----------



## gingy (Sep 23, 2020)

This is devastating ,very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

Heart wrenching. So sorry


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Danarosey (Nov 28, 2020)

priyanka_y said:


> View attachment 880849
> 
> View attachment 880850
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. You did all you could. Don’t second guess yourself we are only human and you tried your best to help him ❤ He is watching over you over the rainbow bridge 🌈


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost your sweet Dex so young and for your heartbreak. Prayers for y'all.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Please don't beat yourself up..
It sounds like you did the best that you could have done.


----------



## Golden Glory (May 11, 2020)

priyanka_y said:


> View attachment 880849
> 
> View attachment 880850
> 
> ...


Sorry about your loss, I know how you feel. I am posting this link because I know it will help you! Take care of yourself and don't beat yourself up about it. https://www.youtube.com/c/DanielleMacKinnon/videos


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

What a fine boy he was! You did everything that you could do to help him. Feel no blame, whatever took him was sudden and severe, you cannot know, what you do not know...! He will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge, then you will again see him and watch him run and play...


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Dex. Try to focus your thoughts on happy times with him and not the last night.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Your Dex was such a beautiful boy. By your words, everyone can see that you loved him. I hope you can take comfort in your memories of him and the times you shared together. I'm sure he is waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## AlexanDOG (Jan 4, 2021)

Dex looked like such a sweet and handsome boy. He is right now chasing pigeons. He may not have lived a long life, but he did live a sweet one. I'm so sorry for your loss, sending prayers for you.


----------



## Valhalla09 (Jan 26, 2019)

I am so so sorry for your loss. I am just crushed for you. He was a beautiful boy that was obviously very loved. Take care, hugs.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Blessed are those who mourn, For they shall be comforted. Matthew 5:4


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Im so sorry for your loss, keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

1oldparson said:


> Blessed are those who mourn, For they shall be comforted. Matthew 5:4
> View attachment 880867


This made me feel a little at ease. Thank you so much for your support.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

Ffcmm said:


> Im so sorry for your loss, keeping you in my prayers.


Thank you so much for your kindness and support.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

Valhalla09 said:


> I am so so sorry for your loss. I am just crushed for you. He was a beautiful boy that was obviously very loved. Take care, hugs.


Thank you so much for your kindness and support. It means a lot to us.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

AlexanDOG said:


> Dex looked like such a sweet and handsome boy. He is right now chasing pigeons. He may not have lived a long life, but he did live a sweet one. I'm so sorry for your loss, sending prayers for you.


Thank you so much for your kindness and support. It means a lot to us.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

Deborus12 said:


> Your Dex was such a beautiful boy. By your words, everyone can see that you loved him. I hope you can take comfort in your memories of him and the times you shared together. I'm sure he is waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


Thank you so much for your kindness and support. It means a lot to us.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

cwag said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Dex. Try to focus your thoughts on happy times with him and not the last night.


Thank you so much for your kindness and support. It means a lot to us.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

3goldens2keep said:


> What a fine boy he was! You did everything that you could do to help him. Feel no blame, whatever took him was sudden and severe, you cannot know, what you do not know...! He will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge, then you will again see him and watch him run and play...


Thank you so much for your kindness and support. We really appreciate it.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

Golden Glory said:


> Sorry about your loss, I know how you feel. I am posting this link because I know it will help you! Take care of yourself and don't beat yourself up about it. https://www.youtube.com/c/DanielleMacKinnon/videos


Thank you so much for your kindness and support. I’ll surely check these out. Thanks for your help.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

jeffscott947 said:


> Please don't beat yourself up..
> It sounds like you did the best that you could have done.


Thank you so much for your kindness and support. It means a lot to us.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> I'm so sorry you lost your sweet Dex so young and for your heartbreak. Prayers for y'all.


Thank you so much for your kindness and support. It really means a lot to us.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

Lovin'Goldens said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.


Thank you so much for your kindness and support. It means a lot to us.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

Danarosey said:


> I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. You did all you could. Don’t second guess yourself we are only human and you tried your best to help him ❤ He is watching over you over the rainbow bridge 🌈


Thank you so much for your kindness and support. It really means a lot to us.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

Ivyacres said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.


Thank you so much for your kindness and support. It means a lot to us.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

Cjm said:


> Heart wrenching. So sorry


Thank you so much for your kindness and support. It means a lot to us.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

gingy said:


> This is devastating ,very sorry for your loss.


Thank you so much for your kindness and support. It means a lot to us.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I am very sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy Dexter.


Thank you so much for your kindness and support. It means a lot to us.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

therealVVN said:


> Your post brought tears. I am so sorry for your loss. I am sure you deserved him and that's why he was in your life in the first place. He is happy wherever he is and is gleefully chasing pigeons. You were a good parent. Take care.


Thank you so much for your kindness and support. It means a lot to us.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

Dunmar said:


> I am so sorry for your loss


Thank you so much for your kindness and support. It means a lot to us.


----------



## TrubyBrown (Feb 24, 2021)

So sorry for you loss. Don't beat yourself up- He loved you and you did your best. He and you are in my prayers.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

TrubyBrown said:


> So sorry for you loss. Don't beat yourself up- He loved you and you did your best. He and you are in my prayers.


Thank you. We’re very grateful.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your dog Dex. I tragically lost a dog the same age and it was sudden and unexpected. I have empathy for your situation and we always wonder if we can do more. You loved your dog and that is the most important thing. Try not to be so hard on yourself, there may not have been anything more that could have been done to help his condition.  I will say a prayer for your family and for Dex.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

whemtp said:


> I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your dog Dex. I tragically lost a dog the same age and it was sudden and unexpected. I have empathy for your situation and we always wonder if we can do more. You loved your dog and that is the most important thing. Try not to be so hard on yourself, there may not have been anything more that could have been done to help his condition. I will say a prayer for your family and for Dex.


Thank you so much for understanding our pain and extending your kindness. It means a lot to us.


----------



## Ecua07gurl (Oct 22, 2020)

Sorry for your loss, Loosing a dog is like loosing a family member. keeping you in my prayers. Hope you can heal. You brought me to tears, I know the feeling of loosing a dog and always second guessing yourself my Pomeranian died of cancer after 13.5 years of being with me, and I always think if I could have done more.


----------



## BearandGirls (Oct 13, 2019)

Prayers to you and your family. Heaven has gained another FurAngel. 🙏🏻


----------



## adry&happy (Sep 29, 2020)

priyanka_y said:


> View attachment 880849
> 
> View attachment 880850
> 
> ...


Iam sorry for your loss I will pray for him, my Goldie boy Happy is also 5 years old and in a year period I had to take him to the vet for pancreatitis 2 times and he also has a thyroid problem and he is taking 2 pills a day to treat him for that do not be sad this kind of breed is very delicate you did the best you can he is already an angel now and he his chasing pigeons with all the other angels 🙏


----------



## ramorton (Aug 26, 2019)

I am so sorry, what a handsome boy. You and your family obviously loved him very much and you showed him happiness and love with his short time on earth.


----------



## CoastGuard momma (Sep 1, 2020)

priyanka_y said:


> View attachment 880849
> 
> View attachment 880850
> 
> ...





priyanka_y said:


> View attachment 880849
> 
> View attachment 880850
> 
> ...


I am so very sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy. Many prayers to you.


----------



## doglady39 (Feb 11, 2016)

priyanka_y said:


> View attachment 880849
> 
> View attachment 880850
> 
> ...





priyanka_y said:


> View attachment 880849
> 
> View attachment 880850
> 
> ...


My heart aches for you. Such a sudden loss is so devastating and I pray that you will find comfort knowing you gave him the best care you could. I especially relate to your loss, my first beautiful Golden, Beau Joy experienced 3 bloat episodes! Not really knowing about the situation and never having a larger dog when she first displayed the vomiting them the dry heaves, I initially wasn’t too concerned. It was after, maybe 30 seconds I watched her violently wretch and although she had recently eaten her breakfast, she just dry heaved. I realized she had a full stomach and something serious must be wrong. I scooped her in my arms and drove like a maniac to my local veterinarian emergency center, all the while she is in my car profoundly agitated, pacing the back seat and continuing to dry heave. It took about 10 minutes to reach the ER and apparently a minute or two more she would have lost her life. By the time I got to the vet her abdomen and chest were drastically bloated with all the air she was unable to expel due to her stomach twisting and turning on itself. Beau was whisked off for emergency surgery and ,thank you Lord Jesus, she survived. I know the fear and anguish you feel but please don’t doubt your efforts. Minutes or seconds can mean life or death and you did what you could. Unfortunately, even after her first surgery to reposition her stomach and suture it in place she experienced 2 more episodes of bloat, both of which she remarkably survived.Sadly, cancer took her away at age 8. I found an article you might be interested in on Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue: About Goldens-Medical Blog the title of the article is “Bloat is No Joke”. praying for you as I know you have a broken heart. Blessings


Danarosey said:


> I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. You did all you could. Don’t second guess yourself we are only human and you tried your best to help him ❤ He is watching over you over the rainbow bridge 🌈


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

Ecua07gurl said:


> Sorry for your loss, Loosing a dog is like loosing a family member. keeping you in my prayers. Hope you can heal. You brought me to tears, I know the feeling of loosing a dog and always second guessing yourself my Pomeranian died of cancer after 13.5 years of being with me, and I always think if I could have done more.


Thank you for your kind words. Wishing you strength and peace too.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

BearandGirls said:


> Prayers to you and your family. Heaven has gained another FurAngel. 🙏🏻


Thank you for your kindness and support.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

adry&happy said:


> Iam sorry for your loss I will pray for him, my Goldie boy Happy is also 5 years old and in a year period I had to take him to the vet for pancreatitis 2 times and he also has a thyroid problem and he is taking 2 pills a day to treat him for that do not be sad this kind of breed is very delicate you did the best you can he is already an angel now and he his chasing pigeons with all the other angels 🙏


Thank you for praying for our Dex. I’ll pray for Happy’s health. I’m hoping our boy Dex is at a better place now and doing everything that he loves. We miss him. Please take care of your boy.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

ramorton said:


> I am so sorry, what a handsome boy. You and your family obviously loved him very much and you showed him happiness and love with his short time on earth.


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

CoastGuard momma said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy. Many prayers to you.


Thank you for your support. It means a lot to us.


----------



## priyanka_y (Feb 22, 2021)

doglady39 said:


> My heart aches for you. Such a sudden loss is so devastating and I pray that you will find comfort knowing you gave him the best care you could. I especially relate to your loss, my first beautiful Golden, Beau Joy experienced 3 bloat episodes! Not really knowing about the situation and never having a larger dog when she first displayed the vomiting them the dry heaves, I initially wasn’t too concerned. It was after, maybe 30 seconds I watched her violently wretch and although she had recently eaten her breakfast, she just dry heaved. I realized she had a full stomach and something serious must be wrong. I scooped her in my arms and drove like a maniac to my local veterinarian emergency center, all the while she is in my car profoundly agitated, pacing the back seat and continuing to dry heave. It took about 10 minutes to reach the ER and apparently a minute or two more she would have lost her life. By the time I got to the vet her abdomen and chest were drastically bloated with all the air she was unable to expel due to her stomach twisting and turning on itself. Beau was whisked off for emergency surgery and ,thank you Lord Jesus, she survived. I know the fear and anguish you feel but please don’t doubt your efforts. Minutes or seconds can mean life or death and you did what you could. Unfortunately, even after her first surgery to reposition her stomach and suture it in place she experienced 2 more episodes of bloat, both of which she remarkably survived.Sadly, cancer took her away at age 8. I found an article you might be interested in on Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue: About Goldens-Medical Blog the title of the article is “Bloat is No Joke”. praying for you as I know you have a broken heart. Blessings


Thank you for understanding our pain and comforting us. We’re very grateful. I hope with time we’ll forgive ourselves for things we feel we couldn’t do well for our boy Dex.


----------



## tstex (Aug 7, 2017)

rest assured that Dex knows you had nothing but love and kindness for him...there's absolutely no way you should feel bad on following all the vet's orders and recommendations. And yes, 5 is so young and losing Dex w out warning has to be very ,very tough. It's time for the family, friends and other to come together so you can all start to heal...it will take time, but it will happen...all the best, tom


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

So sorry for your loss...Dex will be at the Rainbow Bridge waiting for you when the time comes....


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

It is tough to lose your best friend/companion, specially at such a young age. I am sure Dex knew how loved he was. May those joyful moments with him bring some solace in your grief.


----------

